# Wills Creek Dam Spillway Question ?



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Is anyone local to the Wills Creek Dam Spillway area on here that can report on the water level in the creek below the dam ? I like to try it a few times after Thanksgiving but hate to waist a trip/gas if's it to low to fish.
Also wondered if that bait shop close by was still in business ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not a local,but do fish it on occasion.less than past years though.here's a link to water levels and it looks plenty right now.


http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03143500


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I was down there this summer and the bait shop was still there, and for as small as they are they have alot of stuff...From what the gauge says, the water should be at a decent level...


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Misfit, Thanks for the web site, that's a handie site ! I was hoping the water was more around 6' deep. It's really a snagfest of rocks and limbs in the spillway and hard to fish when shallow.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you're welcome.that site is what my cousin uses to check levels before he goes.he's a lot closer than me and fishes it regularly and has for years.i know it can get tough when it's low,but then that's why i always carry LOTS of jigs


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Anytime they are dumping the water out of Seneca and Salt Fork there will be plenty of water at the dam.Just look at the creek across from the res.here in town and you can pretty much tell how much water there will be below the dam.


----------

